#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【BUG】 密碼錯誤

## 紅峽青燦

每一次我洗掉暫存檔之後
再登入樂園就會說我密碼錯誤
我試過好幾次了，並不是我真的忘記
是我的密碼就被洗掉了無法登入
每一次都得按下忘記密碼才能處理

煩不勝煩了怎麼辦?
我的瀏覽器是火狐，一直都有更新，我已經不用埃依了。

----------


## 雪麒

這問題真夠詭異的，以前從來沒有聽會員反映過這種情況呢～

在其他電腦或其他瀏覽器上是否也出現這種現象？

如果確定不是你那傲嬌(?)的筆電的問題的話，就請到聊天室來找我，以進行同步的調試檢測。


加密訊息
文章的這一部分必須付費才能夠瀏覽，需要 10.00 樂園幣。

已經有  隻獸付費瀏覽這一篇文章，作者獲得的收入為  樂園幣。



已付費瀏覽會員名單：

----------


## 狼王白牙

如果在清除暫存檔的時候連 cookie 也一併清除了，那就會導致必須重新輸入密碼，

如果加上密碼比較複雜，比方說必須結合 Shift 按鍵或者大小寫組合，

比較有可能導致清除了登入 cookie 之後，然後密碼又輸入錯誤的情況，

筆電的話，根據我的經驗，也有可能某些按鍵失靈再加上上述情況的組合以至於無法登入。

建議 1. 測試一下筆電上的每個按鈕  2. 改一次密碼看看，要確定沒有設定在失靈的按鍵上。

----------


## 紅峽青燦

雪麒我找你試試好了，因為只有狼樂會這樣，DL不會。
我上次跟你說的時候你不是告訴我重登入嗎?
我試了，可以，但一清掉cookie就不行了

老大你說的狀況我考慮過，但是我的按鈕每個都是好的我確定，我也自行試過了
使用最簡單的密碼沒有數字且全小寫(mustang)，但是一清掉cookie之後重新登入就不能，就告訴我密碼錯誤，
我試過兩次了，只有狼樂這樣。

----------


## 狼王白牙

已經修改了狼之樂園的 cookie 設定，請再試試看

在 firefox 瀏覽器的 工具 -> 選項 -> 個人隱私 -> 使用自訂的設定 確定以下兩個選項有打勾

1. 允許網站設定 cookie
2. 接受來自第三方的 cookie

接著再把 http://wolfbbs.net 加進例外允許網站之中試試看

一般的電腦應該不必做這些設定，但是不知道侍郎的電腦環境，所以建議檢查一下

----------

